# Access point conversion to Wyndham reward points



## Five kids (May 9, 2012)

In a recent sales presentation we were told that access points could be deposited into our Wyndham rewards account point for point and then be used to offset maintenance fees.  
We were also told that on day 59 prior to reservation, we could call in to restructure our reservation and thirty five percent of the points would be put back in our account.
We were also told that there would no longer be an exchange fee for rci.
We could find nothing in writing to back any of these statements up.
And more...  Anyone in this program that can help us out?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 9, 2012)

If you just recently brought from the SALES DEPARTMENT at Wyndham - *RESCIND IMMEDIATELY*.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 9, 2012)

Five kids said:


> In a recent sales presentation we were told that access points could be deposited into our Wyndham rewards account point for point and then be used to offset maintenance fees.
> Bad conversion rate - you are giving away your money. It is not even close in a Dollar to Dollar swap.
> 
> We were also told that on day 59 prior to reservation, we could call in to restructure our reservation and thirty five percent of the points would be put back in our account. You are most likely a TEMPORARY GOLD VIP. If is not a restructioning of your reservation. It is a CANCEL and HOPE to rebook your reservation without it being lost. I have lost more than 5 reservations doing this in the past YEAR. I believe WYndham put NEW computer software in to 'recapture' high demand reservations for their RENTAL GROUP.
> ...



My answers are in RED


----------



## Five kids (May 9, 2012)

What if any are the benefits of access (in addition to expanding your home resort - that I get), but all the rest of the "benefits" they pounded on cannot be found in the book, on the documents etc.  the answer is yes and that is why I am trying to gather this information as quickly as possible.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 9, 2012)

Five kids said:


> What if any are the benefits of access (in addition to expanding your home resort - that I get), but all the rest of the "benefits" they pounded on cannot be found in the book, on the documents etc.  the answer is yes and that is why I am trying to gather this information as quickly as possible.  Thanks for your help.



Here is a easy way to research: Go to EBAY and type in "Wyndham Points deed -rent -rentals"  in the real estate section and in the description. Then look at Completed Sales. Many for even $1 are NOT SELLING. 

How much is your purchase for? $18,000+ and after the rescindaton date, it is WORTH, how much?


----------



## ronparise (May 9, 2012)

The benefits are in the book

a conversion to rewards points to pay maintenance fees is explained on page 327..the conversion rate is 105000 of your vacation points will convert to $220.50....you do the math. Even the book says that the best use of your points is using them to make reservations at the resorts


Any Gold VIP owner can make reservations within 60 days of check in at a 35% discount. see page 288 of the book ...What your salesman is suggesting is that you "game" the system, by making your reservation months in advance, cancelling it at day 59 and rebooking it at a discount...Ive done it, and so have others but there is no guarantee that it will work every time. You had better have a back up plan...like stay at home or Motel 6


You wont pay RCI for a membership fee directly (its included in the program fee that you are already paying Wyndham) see page 236 of the book, but you will pay an exchange fee every time you make an exchange

Wyndham salesmen do a very good job taking a kernel of truth and wrapping it in layer after layer of exaggeration and out right lies to get you to buy. The fact that there is some truth to what they say...(after all its in the book), doesnt make your purchase worth the money you have committed. Even if what they said was 100% true, it wouldnt make a retail purchase worthwhile

And dont even get me started on the Advanced Reservation Priority at all those resorts....thats also an exaggeration


I own 154000 Wyndham Club Access points that I purchased on ebay for under $500. They work just as well as what you have contracted for.

Take the advice given here seriously, and if you can rescind, do so


----------



## pacodemountainside (May 9, 2012)

Rescind immediately. Do not talk with sales person as will try and stall until too late. The BS about once in a life time deal is just that. If, after doing ALL your homework you like their deal then you can still do it knowing you are going to lose thousands!

As Ron  documented what the actual rules are as   stated in CW Directory. The sales person interpretation is not binding. Just read paragaraph in  sales contract where in  fancy legaleese converted to  plain English here. Your salesperson is the greatest,  however  tends to lie  as  behind in  rent payment and desperately needs to make a sale. We disclaim any responsibility or liabilty for any thing he told  or showed you. This document supercedes  any and all  prior communications and we will not honor. If there is a problem  talk with sales person if you can find 6 months from now!

:deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 9, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Rescind immediately. Do not talk with sales person as will try and stall until too late. ..... Just read paragaraph in  sales contract where in  fancy legaleese converted to  plain English here. *Your salesperson is the greatest,  however  tends to lie  as  behind in  rent payment and desperately needs to make a sale.* We disclaim any responsibility or liabilty for any thing he told  or showed you. This document supercedes  any and all  prior communications and we will not honor. ...



Is that soooo rightttt about the sales staff.   

My best reason for getting out of my owner's updates from the "Hang tag" staff this past winter season has been:
I am a witness in a criminal case involving a "restraining/no contact" order where an ARREST WARRENT issued against a male member of your sales staff. 

No calls to my unit, nothing slipped under my door, no prompts/begs to "please do the update for me" .... And they rehired him 3 weeks after the arrest warrent was issue by the next county NORTH of the sales office.


----------

